# Stretch Marks



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Are those an instant turnoff for you? Say you start going out with a guy/girl, you're hitting it off, and then they when you finally get to have sex you notice they have stretch marks... would that be a turnoff for you or a major disappointment?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Not really. It's not like my body's perfect either.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

doesn't bother me, i have em too, its no big deal.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It is not a turn off at all. A lot of people have them.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Agree with blue_the_puppy.
Also, if I decide I want to have sex with X guy, I won't be picking his body apart in the midst of it... I'd like to think I'd be enjoying myself.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Guess it depends on how severe or not they are.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost everyone has them somewhere. The body and skin can only take so much rapid fluctuation before it's elasticity can not take it anymore and the stretch marks start to show their ugly faces.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

They don't bother me.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Depending on who I was with I would say they can be a turn on, Side of boobs and around the stomach a bit are hot


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I don't have them anywhere and most people i know don't have them. I only ever saw them on overweight people.


See, I've seen them on pretty much everyone. And very few were heavy.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I have some stretch marks on my inner thighs next to my junk. It looks like i'm into some kinky stuff , like having my manhood whipped and abused or something. I hate it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I have some stretch marks on my inner thighs next to my junk. It looks like i'm into some kinky stuff , like having my manhood whipped and abused or something. I hate it.


Look up Dermaroller. It work very well.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> Look up Dermaroller. It work very well.


Cool thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

If I really liked the girl, then physically speaking nothing short of a penis down there would be a turn off


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldn't care about them. I have them on my body in different spots (although, that's the result of taking accutane and lifting weights at the same time).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Cool thanks for the suggestion!


Did you edit that or did the mods? :lol


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Did you edit that or did the mods? :lol


The part after that? I did.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> The part after that? I did.


Okay. Sometimes I forget people on here have SAD. If that comment doesn't make any sense to you, never mind.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm not overweight and never have been and I have some on my hips. No one else notices them though


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Okay. Sometimes I forget people on here have SAD. If that comment doesn't make any sense to you, never mind.


Ok now i'm totally lost. What you talking about?


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Might even like it


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

This guy has the right attitude.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

People are a collection of scars and imperfections if they've lived any at all. I have some stretch marks on my upper chest/shoulder area from overextending while lifting weights in high school football. I think as you get older you focus more on the individual and worry less about all the little flaws that seem to jump out at you, but aren't really that important or noticeable to others.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

No not really, I'm a guy I have stretch marks all around  white ones though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think stretch marks would be an issue for me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It wouldn't be a problem for me. I've got some on my legs and around my hips. I've been overweight for many years and I've lost a lot of weight over the past year.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't understand how you get strech marks unless you've had a baby or have gotten very overweight. Or have used steroids to bulk up a HUGE amount. I remember seeing an old soviet era weightlifter who had strech marks all over his shoulders.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No. I have to admit I have some after weight loss/gain/loss. They don't bother me. What would bother me more is not making an effort to be healthy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a whole bunch of them on my ***, and I'm quite proud of them. All my weight goes to my butt, to be honest, I have a pretty fine behind. I'm pretty thin overall, but my butt is nice and firm


38 inches vs. 26 inch waist, baby got back!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

One of my favorite hookers had strech marks - from the baby she had just had. The strivectin worked pretty well on them.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> One of my favorite hookers had strech marks - from the baby she had just had. The strivectin worked pretty well on them.


Good Lord, lol. I've thought about trying that. The strivectin, not banging a hooker.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I'm covered in them, so I would never judge anyone else for having them!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I don't understand how you get strech marks unless you've had a baby or have gotten very overweight. Or have used steroids to bulk up a HUGE amount. I remember seeing an old soviet era weightlifter who had strech marks all over his shoulders.


Some people are just prone to scars, stretch marks and the like. I'm not overweight and never have been, but I have them.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Like I posted earlier, if someone is that self-concious about stretch marks go ahead and try this site. It actually worked well when I tried it. If you think about it, there's no reason for it not to if done faithfully.
http://www.derma-rollers.com/30/stretch-marks-causes-and-removal


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Good Lord, lol. I've thought about trying that. The strivectin, not banging a hooker.


 Why not try both? I guess the strivectin is a bit cheaper.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I don't have them anywhere and most people i know don't have them. I only ever saw them on overweight people.


It can depend on a lot more factors than being overweight. My family all has bad stretch marks because we just don't have good skin elasticity. I have a lot of stretch marks because of that, and the fact that I had a big growth spurt in a short amount of time. I've never been overweight.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Why not try both? I guess the strivectin is a bit cheaper.


The other is a little pricey for me right now.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

Laura1990 said:


> I'm covered in them, so I would never judge anyone else for having them!


You are pretty brave to admit it, most girls tend to shy away from admitting just a little stretch. I like that you dont mind being open about it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Like I posted earlier, if someone is that self-concious about stretch marks go ahead and try this site. It actually worked well when I tried it. If you think about it, there's no reason for it not to if done faithfully.
> http://www.derma-rollers.com/30/stretch-marks-causes-and-removal


So are you saying it is possible to remove stretch marks


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a turn off.

I've slept with way too many girls, slim or otherwise, that have them to care.

I find girls that are moronic a turn off though.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

had them since elementary school..and i was thin at that time. 
It is because of growth speed/sudden size change vs. skin elasticity like CourtneyB said..
I don't see stretch mark as a bad thing at all..until i saw stretch mark erasing products sold in stores and movies where they make fun of stretch marked women, then my view got twisted and start to be embarrassed about it :/


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

For me it doesn't matter for the most part. I haven't ever had a problem with stretch marks on a female but I don't know how bad stretch marks can get. So basically no it isn't an instant turn off..it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

Tania I said:


> had them since elementary school..and i was thin at that time.
> It is because of growth speed/sudden size change vs. skin elasticity like CourtneyB said..
> I don't see stretch mark as a bad thing at all..until i saw stretch mark erasing products sold in stores and movies where they make fun of stretch marked women, then my view got twisted and start to be embarrassed about it :/


Yea the media makes it seem completely awful if someone has stretch marks and that it has to be fixed. I dont know i wont necessarily say stretch marks are bad but they dont completely look good...i would think


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> You are pretty brave to admit it, most girls tend to shy away from admitting just a little stretch. I like that you dont mind being open about it.


Thankyou. They're pretty unavoidable when you go through pregnancy anyway. They're surprisingly the one thing I am not self conscious about with my body. They're like my battle scars!


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

It wouldn't bother me, I have lots on my thighs and butt from my growth spurt when I hit puberty at 14. (Or more accurately when it hit me).

They're quite deep, kinda looks like a bear mauled my legs, lol, oh well, can't do anything about them, I don't think even laser surgery would be able to fix them all, so I've just learned to accept their presence.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

Laura1990 said:


> Thankyou. They're pretty unavoidable when you go through pregnancy anyway. They're surprisingly the one thing I am not self conscious about with my body. They're like my battle scars!


I dont think i have heard anyone call pregnancy a battle scar....thats funny...lol. So i am guessing you have a child then since you have the "battle scars". A he or she. Have most of the scars gone or are they still there. I bet you are like an amazing mom whom i am hoping enjoys talking and getting to know me.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

MagusAnima said:


> It wouldn't bother me, I have lots on my thighs and butt from my growth spurt when I hit puberty at 14. (Or more accurately when it hit me).
> 
> They're quite deep, kinda looks like a bear mauled my legs, lol, oh well, can't do anything about them, I don't think even laser surgery would be able to fix them all, so I've just learned to accept their presence.


Thats pretty cool that you have accepted it.....because worrying about it only makes it worse. But you are funny when you described it as a bear mauling your legs.......i am sure it is not that. I thought hitting puberty meant you develop you hit your sexual age because of the changes happening in the body.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> I dont think i have heard anyone call pregnancy a battle scar....thats funny...lol. So i am guessing you have a child then since you have the "battle scars". A he or she. Have most of the scars gone or are they still there. I bet you are like an amazing mom whom i am hoping enjoys talking and getting to know me.


I have a little girl  They're all still there. They fade over time but my stomach and boobs will always be covered in them. 
Yes I am enjoying getting to know you


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

Laura1990 said:


> I have a little girl  They're all still there. They fade over time but my stomach and boobs will always be covered in them.
> Yes I am enjoying getting to know you


I thought pregnancy makes breast more full and soft and squishy (not sure if that is word). Do you have a flat stomach is that why there are stretch marks. Aww....your little girl is lucky to have you. I bet she looks a lot like you. We are getting to know each other a lot more.....which is definitely pretty cool.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> Are those an instant turnoff for you? Say you start going out with a guy/girl, you're hitting it off, and then they when you finally get to have sex you notice they have stretch marks... would that be a turnoff for you or a major disappointment?


Not really. Especially since what I have is a lot weirder. :blank


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Stretch marks don't matter at all. Personally, if someone were to be rude about them, I would say, "Get lost, you don't even deserve to be near me." 
huzzah. gogo tigerstripes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be turned off by it. I'd be a hypocrite if I was. I don't see the big deal about them. I have stretch marks on my stomach and thighs.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I like them. If you don't think a woman is sexy because of some minute flaw like stretch marks, ur gay. Its ok, just accept it.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have so many problems with my body and I hate them. I have stretch marks on me too but I dont worry about them too much. I only get nervous with them on my thighs and under my arms. D:


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Not a turn off for me 
I got them all the way from my lower back to my knees, I'm super self conscious about them, having had people point at them and call me a freak, though. So it's really nice reading it's not a turn off for so many people here. 
The ones closer to my knees disappear when I tan though .


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

2.5 jars of Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula, 1/4 tube Vaseline Deep Moisture Creamy Formula, and a dozen showers with moisturizer later. :teeth


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Stretch marks aren't a big deal. Women have them on their breast, thighs, and hips. We grow and are skin stretches. Natural.

With that I wouldn't care if a guy has them. They're hardly noticible on people.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

If a girl I was attracted to was naked in front of me, would I give any streach marks.a thought?

No.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I also tried these herbal remedies that are for skin, because they have zinc in them. Those help, but you can can zinc with other supplements. I have been using this _Curel with Advanced Ceramide Therapy_ and feels nice. It feels a lot like the various _Vaseline Intensive Care_ products that I used in the past.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

My ex had a fair amount of stretchmarks from her pregnancy and they didn't bother me at all.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Almost everyone has them somewhere. The body and skin can only take so much rapid fluctuation before it's elasticity can not take it anymore and the stretch marks start to show their ugly faces.


I think this is probably true. I've even seen muscular guys with stretch marks around their arms/pecs/shoulder area. I've always thought it was due to bulking up/weightlifting.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

I have some bad ones from when i was a lot bigger. Looks like someone took a knife to my midsection and had a really good time.
So there is no way in hell i would ever judge.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope, it's a-okay with me. My boyfriend has stretchmarks, did back then too, as did/do I *shrugs* it's not really the worst thing you can see on a person's body.


----------

